# Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee



## xmxrrxr (4. März 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich mach mit Familie Urlaub in Holland in einem Haus am See.
Sowohl der Vermieter als auch der Hausverwlater meinten ich bräcuhte zu angeln nix, da das haus direkt am See liegt, die Terasse mündet in den See...

Wer kann mir sagen ob das so richtig ist, oder was ich an Scheinen brauch. Will schliesslich nicht eine Strafe zahlen müssen, weil man mich falsch beraten hat....

Grüssle mirror


----------



## Waldorf&Stettler (4. März 2008)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*

Hallo,
in Holland benötigt man die Viscard. Die kannst du in jedem Postshop bekommen.
Mit dieser Karte kannst du dann in allen öffentlichen Gewässern Angeln.
Kostet etwa 10 €.
An einem Privatgewässer braucht du noch mal einem speziellen Schein. Kannst du bestimmt in einem Angelshop in der Nähe bekommen und kostet für 1 Jahr etwa 25 €.
Viel Spaß in Holland. In welche Region soll es gehen?

Gruß


----------



## marca (4. März 2008)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*

Ist das wirklich so??
In den Centerparks kann man doch auch einfach eine Tageskarte kaufen und an deren Seen(Privatsee) angeln.
Habe noch nie gehört,dass man da einen vispas braucht.
Ich kann aber auch völlig falsch liegen,kam mir nur so in den Sinn.


----------



## joopie (4. März 2008)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*

Hallo zusammen,
zu dem Thema der notwendigen Papiere kann unter der Rubrik "Angeln in Holland" eigentlich alles notwendige finden.
Wenn der Vermieter etc. erzählt, dass man an einem Gewässer keine Papiere benötigt, ist das ja schön, kann aber vor einer eventuellen Strafe nicht schützen.
Vor dem Fischen ohne Papiere, sollte man vor Ort in einem Angelgeschäft, der Gemeindeverwaltung oder der Polizei vorsichtshalber nachfragen, ob man für das spezielle Gewässer Papiere benötigt. Sollten diese notwendig sein, sind die vor Ort schnell und billig beschafft. Das sichert einem einen stressfreien Urlaub und wenig Ärger!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. März 2008)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*



Waldorf&Stettler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in Holland benötigt man die Viscard. Die kannst du in jedem Postshop bekommen.
> Mit dieser Karte kannst du dann in allen öffentlichen Gewässern Angeln.
> Kostet etwa 10 €.
> ...


 
Diese Information ist leider etwas veraltet....
Hier schauch mal rein:
http://www.vispas.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=741&taal=de-DE

Wie das allerdings an einem Privatgewässer aussieht, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen...


----------



## gimli (4. März 2008)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*



> *Ook zijn er in Nederland viswateren die particulier eigendom* of van een niet bij Sportvisserij Nederland aangesloten vereniging zijn. *Om in dit water te mogen vissen moet u een schriftelijke toestemming van deze visrechthebbende kunnen tonen.*


 Quelle

Um an einem Privatgewässer angeln zu dürfen, ist eine schriftliche Zustimmung dieses Besitzers des Fischereirechts erforderlich. In dem Fall die des Eigentümers.


----------



## xmxrrxr (9. März 2008)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*

Hallo,

also nach dem ich meine Unterlagen gewälzt hab....
Es ist ein Ferienhaus in Nieuwe Niedorp, Parkanlage De Rijd

Nach den bisherigen Antworten brauch ich, wenn ich korrekt verstanden hab auf jeden Fall den VisPass.

Wie bekomm ich raus, wem der Weiher gehört, wegen der schriftlichen Erklärung ?

Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben ?

Reicht der VISPASS aus oder brauch ich mehr ?

Grüssle Mirror


----------



## snofla (9. März 2008)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*

du brauchst KEINEN VISpas sondern die schriftliche Erlaubnis/Zustimmung des Besitzers


siehe auch post von gimli


----------



## gimli (9. März 2008)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*

@mirror

Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn du die jetzigen Informationen schon früher bekannt gegeben hättest.

Ich denke mal innerhalb der Parkanlage wird kein Hahn danach krähen, ob du eine Erlaubnis oder einen VISpas besitzt, wenn von der Terrasse aus deine Angel in den See hältst. Das ist, so weit ich weiß, eine in sich geschlossene Anlage. Ob die komplette Anlage dem Besitzer des gleichnamigen Restaurants "De Rijd", Herrn Marcel Bark gehört, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Aber du kannst dich da erkundugen.

Anders sieht es allerdings aus, wenn du außerhalb der Anlage unterwegs bist und an "De Rijd" im Ort, am Hafen, oder einem anderen Gewässer (z.B. Alkmaar Omval-Kolhorn-Kanal) angeln willst. Da solltest du schon in Besitz eines VISpas sein.

Wann willst du denn dahin?


----------



## xmxrrxr (10. März 2008)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*

Hallo gimli, 

Danke für die umfangreichen Informationen !

War mir nicht bewusst, dass es da so Unterschiede gibt, sonst hätte ich die Infos natürlich gleich von Anfang an eingestellt.

Wir fahren Ende Juli für 2 Wochen da hin

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Snoek_baars (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*

Nur falls du da noch mal hin willst...für die Anlage und den Jachthafen brauchst du keine papiere. aber alles ausserhalb brauchst du den Visspass. Ich weiß es genau weil ich öfter da bin


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*

Vielleich hat er es in den letzten 8 Jahren auch schon selber rausgefunden. #6


----------



## Carsten_ (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Urlaub in Holland, an Privatsee*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Vielleich hat er es in den letzten 8 Jahren auch schon selber rausgefunden. #6



:vik:#6


----------

